
Show HN: Setup a plug and play back end for your next app - eddymens
https://heroku.com/deploy?template=https://github.com/DevlessTeam/DV-PHP-CORE/tree/heroku2
======
inputcoffee
I think the page should tell us a little more about what it is doing before it
asks us to sign up.

